# NCEES #111 (Power)



## ndekens (Jan 28, 2009)

In the solution for this problem it seems like they are solving this system as if its a Balanced Wye system and not a balanced Delta system because they are performing the calculation by solving for VAN in the first part of the equation.

In a delta system isnt VAN the same as VAB?????


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 28, 2009)

This problem was #511 in the old sample question book. There's a pretty good discussion of this one here.


----------



## ndekens (Jan 28, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> This problem was #511 in the old sample question book. There's a pretty good discussion of this one here.


Funny....I asked this same question in the thread you linked to......my brain is toast.

So in other words we are treating the delta element of this problem as a black box and assuming its a wye element to make the calculations easier. I got it. Thanks!


----------

